# Nonresident Turkey Hunting



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kind of curious about the other thread where Sheldon is selling nonresident turkey licenses.

I wasn't aware that that outfitters were selling nonresident turkey hunts, but apparently Sheldon isn't the only one:

http://www.beamsontheprairie.com/nebraska.html


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

So if they are doing it for turkey, did they do it for waterfowl in '02 after the state reached the cap on NR licenses?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I thought that individuals that are not tribal members still have to abide by state law. Which means that nr's can't hunt turkeys.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Let me clarify, I'm talking about hunting on an Indian reservation.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

True, the G&F said last night they would cite someone for it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

So under the new outfitter regs, isn't the outfitter in violation also, as he knowingly and willingly stepped in it?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

stevepike,

I concur what you heard from the G&F was true. Heck, I would love to be able to purchase a tag over-the-counter on years when I am unsuccessful in the lottery. I checked with them and they said that you must first possess a ND Turkey license, before you may purchase a tribal license, if you are going to do it legally.

The same is not true in SD.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So...has anyone asked Dave Beam how he can offer non-res. turkey licenses????


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Check out my post with Team RealPee, and then check with the game and fish, I don't see how it's legal. The big bad hunters have to have somebody else line the hunt up. SHOOTERS, AND NOT HUNTERS, OH wait theres a bait pile over there he'll be here in a minute. BANG.


----------



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

I sent an email to this "Jerry Brooks" who is Sheldons partner/manager regarding the turkey hunts, and he informed me that all the turkey hunts will be on the Fort Yates res. IN South Dakota. They will not be hunting in N.D. As far as Realtree goes they have not booked anything. He is very aware of the non-res. turkey law in ND.
I guess if you want to know the truth and not "***-u-me" all you have to do is ask.


----------



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

I just re-read my post and realize Jerry must have meant Standing Rock res. not Fort Yates. Fort Yates is just a city in the res.


----------

